
You’ve Never Heard of Tech Legend Bob Taylor,But He Invented ‘Almost Everything’ - yarapavan
http://blogs.parc.com/2017/10/youve-never-heard-of-tech-legend-bob-taylor-but-he-invented-almost-everything/
======
mlfung
Having also chaired Engelbart's Core planning Committee (2001-2004), co-
organized the 40th anniversary of the MOAD and the gathering 1 week after
Engelbart's passing - I was there some of the time. I also got Bob Taylor's
advice when we were organizing the www.TCPIP40.com 40th celebration.
Sponsoring and funding and articulating the vision within the larger context
of DARPA is what Bob Taylor did. He was only one of 2 psychologists who were
the pivotal DARPA program managers for the most game changing funding by DARPA
- the other was JR Licklider. Both understood the promise, and nurtured the
"people centered" approach that allowed all who encountered it see the
possibility of technology that could be of the people, by the people and for
the people. It took 100's of 1000's of people to believe in this possibility
of what computer networks could enable. All deserve credit, and Engelbart
always freely acknowledged this.

------
saas_co_de
> In 1961, as a project manager at NASA, Taylor directed funding to computer
> scientist Douglas Engelbart, who used the money, in part, to invent the
> computer mouse. Five years later, at Arpa (now Darpa), Taylor kick-started
> the internet when he convinced his boss to invest $500,000 of taxpayer money
> to build a computer network.

So they are giving him credit for everything Engelbart did? I wasn't there but
sounds fishy.

~~~
bpicolo
[https://www.amazon.com/Dealers-Lightning-Xerox-PARC-
Computer...](https://www.amazon.com/Dealers-Lightning-Xerox-PARC-
Computer/dp/0887309895) is a much better account. Great book.

